# [GELÖST]Realtek High-Definition-Audio-Driver nicht vorhanden



## Wyzel (22. Mai 2019)

*[GELÖST]Realtek High-Definition-Audio-Driver nicht vorhanden*

Guten tag,

seit Gestern habe ich das Problem, dass im Gerätemanager unter dem Reiter Audio, Video und Gamecontroller der Realtelk Audio treiber nicht mehr angezeigt wird (siehe Bild1).
Zum anderen wird mehr der High Definition Audio-Controller unter dem Reiter Systemgeräte im Gerätemanager zweimal angezeit. Einmal funktioniert er einwandfrei und die 2. Anzeige zeigt einen Fehler auf: 
"Das Gerät kann nicht gestartet werden. (Code 10)

{Vorgang fehlgeschlagen}
Der Vorgang konnte nicht durchgeführt werden."
(Bild 2 u. 3)

Den treiber neu zu installieren habe ich versucht, Windows neu aufgesetzt habe ich ebenfalls, den Audio (Realtelk) Treiber Meines Mainboards( ROG-Strix B360-f-gaming) zu installieren hat auch nichts ergeben, den Chipsatz habe ich ebenfalls neu installiert, das Mainboard auf Standarteinstellungen im Bios zu setzen hat auch keine Wirkung gezeigt!

Ich weiß nicht mehr was ich noch tun soll bitte  Hilfe!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[GELÖST] Ich war dabei mein Mainboard auszubauen um es zur Reperatur zu schicken: Dann habe ich meinen Pc einfach mal ohne meine Grafikkarte starten lassen, dann haben sich plötzlich alle Treiber installiert! Der Sound ging wieder! Dann Graka wieder eingebaut und es hat funktioniert, also entweder war ein Kabel locker was für den Sound Zuständig war oder die Graka hat was blockiert! CHECKT nochmal eure Kabel!!(Für Leute die das gleiche Problem haben!)


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: Realtek High-Definition-Audio-Driver nicht vorhanden*

Deinstalliere den fehlerhaften Audiotreiber im Gerätemanager und installiere den Realtektreiber neu:
Gaming-Mainboard ROG STRIX B360-F GAMING | ASUS.


----------



## Wyzel (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: Realtek High-Definition-Audio-Driver nicht vorhanden*

Hat nichts gebracht!


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: Realtek High-Definition-Audio-Driver nicht vorhanden*

Welches Betriebssystem wird verwandt:
Ausführen: winver + ENTER ?


----------



## MircoSfot (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: Realtek High-Definition-Audio-Driver nicht vorhanden*

Zufällig das neuste 1903 drauf? Vielleicht liegt es daran!


----------



## gekipptesBit (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: Realtek High-Definition-Audio-Driver nicht vorhanden*

Mit DDU kann man auch Realtek- und Soundblastertreiber im abgesicherten Modus entfernen.
Auch mal Drivermax oder mit Slimdrivers Treiber suchen lassen bzw. installieren.


----------



## Wyzel (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: Realtek High-Definition-Audio-Driver nicht vorhanden*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Welches Betriebssystem wird verwandt:
> Ausführen: winver + ENTER ?



Version 1903(Build 18362.113)


----------



## Wyzel (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: Realtek High-Definition-Audio-Driver nicht vorhanden*



gekipptesBit schrieb:


> Mit DDU kann man auch Realtek- und Soundblastertreiber im abgesicherten Modus entfernen.
> Auch mal Drivermax oder mit Slimdrivers Treiber suchen lassen bzw. installieren.



mit ddu wurde alles deintsalliert trotzdem werden die beiden High Definition Audio Controller angezeigt und nach dem neustarten un installieren des neuen Treibers wird kein Sound asugegeben weder mein Mikrofon des Headsets erkannt!
Ich würde fast annehmen dass mein Mainboard einen Schaden hat, strange ist trotzdem dass mein Bildschrim der über Displayport an meiner Graffikkarte verbunden ist ein Kopfhörer ausgang hat( Klinke) der theoretisch funktioniert...über diesen ich ton empfange( also kann es dann am Mainboard liegen? weder Front anschlüsse noch auf der Rückseite werden anscheinend erkannt wenn ich einen Klinken stecker anstecke


----------



## gekipptesBit (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: [GELÖST]Realtek High-Definition-Audio-Driver nicht vorhanden*

Hast du den neuen 1903er-Update von Windows10 mitinstalliert (oder nur 1809er)?
Ich scheue mich noch immerzu Windows 10 mir zu holen und bleibe lieber bei Windows 8.1.
Wird den der Realtek HD Audio Manager wenigstens neben der Uhr angezeigt?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: [GELÖST]Realtek High-Definition-Audio-Driver nicht vorhanden*

Wäre schön wenn du uns auch mitteilen würdest WIE  du das Problem gelöst hast bzw woran es genau lag?


----------



## gekipptesBit (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: [GELÖST]Realtek High-Definition-Audio-Driver nicht vorhanden*

Schau mal hier vorbei und lies was der User "KnSN" dort beschreibt:
Sehr große Probleme mit dem Realtek Audio Treiber und Windows 10


----------



## Wyzel (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: [GELÖST]Realtek High-Definition-Audio-Driver nicht vorhanden*

guck doch mal in den 1. Post von mir


----------

